# Male Shenanigans....NO way!!! 5 year old thread



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

Ok I have to say this is a *COMPLETE FIRST* for me and I have *NEVER* experienced this in any of my intact, male GSD that I have had throughout the last 30 years of my life......or maybe I just never saw them actually do it. I don't even want to describe what happened, it's so gross. My husband on the other hand thought it was *COMPLETELY hilarious*...I didn't at the time and was floored.

This afternoon while getting ready to go out in the back yard for a day of swimming (after our walk and frisbee playing) my husband and I were talking at the kitchen table then all of the sudden I saw Bacchus do this strange movement At first I thought he was having a seizure (there is a question or not whether he has a thyroid problem which hopefully we will get the answer to in about a week's time) anyway after the first initial shock of, "oh my god he is having a seizure" to *NO, WAY* he is doing what I think he is doing. I watched in shock as his back began to arch and hips were gyrating and well to put it bluntly his pink manhood stood at attention was about to be in *ecstasy* .. Oh my god he did not just do that on my kitchen floor!!! No way, it can't be. Well he did!! 

I have NEVER, EVER seen any of my male GSD do such thing (or at least never caught them) and am actually embarrassed that I witnessed such a thing (although I guess it is kind of funny, I suppose). Is this normal for an intact, GSD to do within their domain??? I am at a loss and am really grossed out by this. Oh and by the way he has never marked inside our home nor has he ever done the humpage thing (again that I know of) but it's only me, my husband and the children (and Bacchus is never totally unsupervised with my 10 month old son) and my 4 yr. old daughter would definitely tell me if Bacchus ever did try that to her.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

opcorn:


Well, my boys never actually did that. Dubya tried to hump my dad's leg one time and never tried that again. 

Rushie used to display all his family jewels at least once during each training class session. 

I do not remember any arched back though, just letting it all hang out. 

Quite embarrassing. 

Oh the remarks. 

At least everything is working properly. 

This is one of the nice things of having all girls now.


----------



## hmmiller05 (Mar 1, 2010)

So one of my dogs is actually neutered and sometimes in the morning I wake up to him air humping with a vengeance! It's like he is possessed! It's pretty hilarious..


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

My Niki did it once at a friend's house when he was about 14 or 15 months old. We just about fell over laughing ... I mean, what can you say. He was in a crate sleeping, woke up, stood up and did it.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Air humping is a lot more common than you obviously think!!  Our neutered male cat even does it. I've seen lots of dogs do it. It's really kinda shocking and hilarious all at once.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Air humping is a lot more common than you obviously think!!  Our neutered male cat even does it. I've seen lots of dogs do it. It's really kinda shocking and hilarious all at once.


Mine air humps his giant Tigger stuffed animal whenever I'm on the phone.....guess it's kinda not "air" humping, I mean he is really givin her to the doll!!!!!:blush: Don't know if it is similar to attention seeking in humans, but every time the phone rings....you guessed it!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Gib Laut said:


> Mine air humps his giant Tigger stuffed animal whenever I'm on the phone.....guess it's kinda not "air" humping, I mean he is really givin her to the doll!!!!!:blush: Don't know if it is similar to attention seeking in humans, but every time the phone rings....you guessed it!


Maybe he's heard about phone sex and just thinks it's what's expected??


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

It was not just actually "air humping"  there was actual bodilyfluid released...............ummm and gross spermage that was let out all over my kitchen floor and of course who got to clean it up???  I just hope my 4 yr. old daughter does not witness this.. :blush:


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

yvonneglen said:


> It was not just actually "air humping"  there was actual bodilyfluid released...............ummm and gross spermage that was let out all over my kitchen floor and of course who got to clean it up???  I just hope my 4 yr. old daughter does not witness this.. :blush:


Ejaculation can happen that way normally too. Your daughter either may not even notice or would probably think he is peeing. I hope.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

HAHAHA!! That is hilarious! My 6 month old humps his mattress when I sweep the floor because I won't let him attack the broom.


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

Relayer said:


> Ejaculation can happen that way normally too. Your daughter either may not even notice or would probably think he is peeing. I hope.


Would have never imagine that....I mean if the dog is actually humping something physical fine I can understand...But air?? Talk about sensitivity, wow! ****, Bacchus must have a lot of pent up energy...No wonder why I play frisbee with him for hours no matter how much he is panting... Welcome to teenager stage, I suppose. 

I hope that would be the case if she ever does witness it because she is a bit too young to know what it is, he is exactly doing.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Yep. I will admit concern when I saw Ike out on the porch one morning. I was _this close_ to calling my vet because I too had never seen such a thing. I called a breeder I knew instead...talk about an embarrassing conversation.

I just hosed off the porch...It doesn't seem to be a real regular event.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Tex was a champion air humper. But with the example I gave earlier with Niki it was different. I'm not sure how to say this and still be lady like. In my example with Niki he had a full, 100% erection - it was huge - kind of like a canine version of John Holmes. When Tex air humped his pillow (he loved carrying his pillow around with him) he didn't have a full erection.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Maybe he's heard about phone sex and just thinks it's what's expected??


:rofl:


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Never witnessed the air humping with none of my boys but Mr. Gustav the other day... Oh I still want to strangle my husband over this... Long story short: DH is at home (laid off and going back to school in the Fall) mowing the lawn going back and forth from the backyard to the front. Big ol' 7 ft fence with gate and all. He *THINKS* he closed the gate. THINKS!!!!! *breath... breath...* Mr Gus darts through the cracked-open gate and runs 9, I repeat, 9 blocks after a female in heat. N-I-N-E blocks. All was well, my husband caught him (Gus is my perfect guy, always listens and such but the ladies' scent...), but my point here is: Gus is neutered, has never done IT, and that delish pheromone thang grabbed that 90 pound dog's nose like nothing we've ever seen before.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh yes....both of our neutered males do the same thing. I've never actually witnessed "completion" on the floor and hopefully won't, but they do at times lick themselves clean so something must be occuring....

I would just tell your daughter he had a potty accident if she sees it and questions it. No need to make it any more difficult than that. Just tell her he's playing if she questions the humping motion.


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

Rerun said:


> . Just tell her he's playing if she questions the humping motion.


:laugh:  And knowing my daughter she will ask, "But what is he playing with mama??"


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey's an intact six year old. We gave him a stuffed bear to play with; he immediately started whipping it from side to side, then started humping it! We stopped him from "completing" the act, but we don't know whether to laugh or be mortified.

We now call the bear "Mr. Humpy".


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Male dogs aren't the only ones who do this...we had a male Gold Cap Conure who would do it on my shoulder! EEEEeeeeewwwww! I was his woman. It was horrifyingly funny at the time. He was really attracted to me...the feelings were not mutual.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

TJ would air hump (not to completion) and would get this horribly embarassed look on his face then go and hide when he was done. Usually happened when he got very excited when we came home after being gone for a long time. Poor guy looked like he had NO clue what was going on. And he was also neutered.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Some dogs will hump the air when I dry them with the force dryer... including my female puppy.


----------



## Oona's_Mom (Jan 13, 2012)

My spayed brittany humped my friend's head while we were playing a card game on the floor. He was not a dog person and my husband and I were quite empbarrassed.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I have had this happen to me on a "nice" family outing this past weeking. At an exotic animal park in Oklahoma...... Which was pretty cool we where about four feet from most of these animals.

We walked past a Mandrill Monkey he was beautiful! Then the next time we walked past! 

He started doing the same thing your dog did, air humping :crazyI hurried the kids along)!!! But he took it a step further.... lets just say he had thumbs!!! I have never in my life.... 

Here is a picture of the monkey I took.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> I have had this happen to me on a "nice" family outing this past weeking. At an exotic animal park in Oklahoma...... Which was pretty cool we where about four feet from most of these animals.
> 
> We walked past a Mandrill Monkey he was beautiful! Then the next time we walked past!
> 
> He started doing the same thing your dog did, air humping :crazyI hurried the kids along)!!! But he took it a step further.... lets just say he had thumbs!!! I have never in my life....


:rofl: A friend of mine took her girlscout troop to seaworld. Guess what one male otter was lying on the ground doing? I guess one of the girls even managed to snap a picture. :laugh:


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

My first male, starting at about age 4, would wake from sleeping and arch his back. He had to be dreaming or something. He avoided eye contact, didn't hump, but was fully "out". 

After the first time we knew that meant to get him on the deck or yard asap. He would finish, stand there for a few more minutes, and then slink back inside like he was ashamed. I'm glad it always happened at night so the neighbors didn't see him.

It only happened every month or so. 

I've never run across anyone who has witnessed something exactly like that.....


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

yvonneglen said:


> It was not just actually "air humping"  there was actual bodilyfluid released...............ummm and gross spermage that was let out all over my kitchen floor and of course who got to clean it up???  I just hope my 4 yr. old daughter does not witness this.. :blush:


 
The one intact adult male dog I have ever lived with did this on a regular basis (every 1-2 days). He was a 150lb English Mastiff and would produce an UNBELIEVABLE amount. And most of my home is carpeted! I had to keep a rug shampooer handy.


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

My grandma's female lapso apso/****zu mix used to hump her also female cat.... *facepalms* It was always embarrassing when we were having dinner and bam, they were at it again...


----------



## Ivansmom (Jul 17, 2012)

Woke up this morning to let Ivan (7 months) out of his kennel. His blanket he sleeps on was SOAKED, it did not smell like pee and felt kinda soapy.....it was a large amount! Did what I think happen really happen?


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Gus humps my fiancés pit mix's (about 9 yrs old) face sometimes. And he just stands there and takes it sometimes..yes they're both males.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I know that this is an old thread but I wanted to add. We currently have an intact 9 month old male. He has never hiked his leg to pee, he has never humped anything or anyone. When he is relaxed his "pink flag of Manleyness" as we call it is on full display. Earlier this week at the groomer their was a female in heat, and the owner said that Lobo went a little crazy humping her crate, and when the man grabbed Lobo to put him one of the crates he said that Lobo was stronger than his 140lbs GSD! I guess when you want it, you want it lol.

More on topic: my younger brother and I were dog sitting for a family down the street. Tucker, there 7 year old golden, was rescued and neutered around 2. He was playing chase with my little brother then after several laps, latched on to Austin's leg and preceded to thrust, I grabbed him off quickly but Austin said "don't pull him off! He was just hugging me!" Ah the innocence of children 

Also another neighbors golden doodle was neutered at 6 months (he is 1 1/2 now), and he humps EVERTHING! The kids, the mom, toys you name it, it is all fair game lol. I thought that if they are neutered before sexually mature then for the most part you would avoid these behaviors?


----------

